# Stocking sauger in NC's French Broad River



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Saugers are native to some of our mountain lakes along with walleye, but the NC Wildlife Commission has plans to stock them into the French Broad, one of our best smallmouth fisheries. Do sauger co-habit well with smallmouth? So far there have been few problems with muskie stockings over the years. I know they do well together in lakes, but sometimes riverine environments are different.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

NCbass,

Several of our local flows up here that have great Smallie fishing also have members of the Saugthing family (Sauger, Saugeye, Walleye) in good numbers. Sometimes the occasional Pike or Muskie gets caught too. These flows also have Channels and Flatties. I'd say as long as the food source is plentiful and the predator-prey% isn't thrown off too much, they should co-exist well. Sounds like a great opportunity to chase another species.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Some of our mountain lakes have sauger and walleye, no problems so far. The Broad and some other rivers have muskie as well.


----------

